# ΕΣΠΑ (Εθνικό Στρατηγικό Πλαίσιο Αναφοράς) = NSRF (National Strategic Reference Framework)



## nickel (Jan 3, 2011)

To Εθνικό Στρατηγικό Πλαίσιο Αναφοράς 2007 - 2013 αποτελεί το έγγραφο αναφοράς για τον προγραμματισμό των Ταμείων της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης σε εθνικό επίπεδο για την περίοδο 2007-2013.
http://www.espa.gr/el/Pages/staticWhatIsESPA.aspx

The NSRF (National Strategic Reference Framework) 2007–2013 constitutes the reference document for the programming of European Union Funds at national level for the 2007–2013 period. It was elaborated within the framework of the new strategic approach to the Cohesion Policy of the European Union, according to which NSRF “…ensures that the assistance from the Funds is consistent with the Community strategic guidelines on cohesion and identifies the link between Community priorities, on the one hand, and the national reform programme, on the other.”
http://www.espa.gr/en/Pages/staticWhatIsESPA.aspx

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Struct..._Funds#National_Strategic_Reference_Framework


----------

